

Nethax: An AJAX implementation of Nethack - ivank
http://www.big-ape.net/nethax/

======
Locke
Nice. I've been lurking quite a bit on rec.games.roguelike.development lately.
I'm surprised more roguelike developers haven't started targetting javascript
/ web browsers. Still a lot of C / C++ and curses.

So, anyway, I've always wanted to make a roguelike so a couple weeks ago I
started this:

<http://eki.github.com/jquery.roguelike/>

I really need to refactor and start documenting the code soon, but I'm trying
to get the basic game play done first. Right now the dungeon is 5 randomly
generated floors that can be navigated with the arrow keys (or wasd), but no
enemies yet.

(Oh, and the canvas stuff won't work in IE)

~~~
ido
Doesn't work too well on chrome either.

~~~
Locke
In what way? I've heard that a couple times, but it's worked fine for me in
chrome so I'm not sure what I'm looking for...

------
jcl
I was kind of hoping this was implemented as a port of the game to Javascript,
but it seems that it works by running the game natively server-side, using
AJAX to channel input/output to the browser.

------
anigbrowl
Well there goes my lunch break. Day. Week. Godammit.

------
mjgoins
Seems slow (maybe it's busy), and also has the wrong (for me) keybindings, but
I really respect the effort of actually doing it!

------
jah
Very nice. Has anyone found a way to use the vi keys for movement?

------
saikat
404 on attempt to create account =(.

------
DocSavage
Broken pipe and the score went to /dev/null. Makes me want to pick a fight
with a shopkeeper :)

------
pclark
Gosh this is awesome.

------
tripngroove
oh nethack, how i love thee.

------
adsyoung
Now just need an iphone friendly page...

------
zackattack
can someone please explain how to play nethack?

~~~
jah
Check out the Nethack Guidebook for a nice introduction to the game. While the
AJAX version is novel, it's probably better to run a local copy of the game if
you're just learning. Be warned, nethack is brutal (e.g. there's no saving)
yet tons of fun and wildly addicting.

<http://www.nethack.org/v341/Guidebook.html>

